
WordPress 3.8 “Parker” released - jamesmoss
http://wordpress.org/news/2013/12/parker/
======
jcutrell
And here's the official Codex entry:
[http://codex.wordpress.org/Version_3.8](http://codex.wordpress.org/Version_3.8)

